
The Strange Case of the Stanford LSD Stabbing - danso
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/the-strange-case-of-the-stanford-lsd-stabbing
======
pmdulaney
An interesting moral question. Someone who kills a pedestrian while drunk is
deemed guilty not because he willfully killed the pedestrian, but because he
willingly consumed alcohol and drove, which he should have known could result
in devastating consequences.

On the other hand, someone taking LSD could reasonably be expected not to know
that it could make him murderous. On the other other hand, one could argue
that one is responsible for whatever results from doing something illegal.

